# erased



## dabullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

erased


----------



## mr mac (Nov 11, 2010)

I just hovered over your name and when I moved away from it it disappeared.  I am using both IE7 and Firefox 3.6.12.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2010)

I use Firefox and it works for me

TJ


----------



## mudduck (Nov 11, 2010)

mine sometimes it will go away sometime it won,t


----------



## dabullseye (Nov 11, 2010)

blank


----------

